# First Look of Alternative Solo Strings by Spitfire Audio



## donbodin (Feb 19, 2018)

In this first look video, we take listen through the articulations offered and get a feel for what these instruments have to offer. Although these strings won’t be replacing your standard soloists, they do offer timbres perfect for specialized projects calling on solo strings steeped in character.

Thoughts, demos and more here: http://bit.ly/2CvPckt



At the time of posting Alternative Solo Strings is on a special introductory price of $199 (reg $299): http://bit.ly/2ENFOOq


----------

